# $1 Dollar Store Grabs



## meateater (Feb 28, 2010)

Man I love the $1.00 store. I grabbed one of these the other week to try out and was amazed that it beat Swansons in taste. I just stocked up for the summer.


----------



## fire it up (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice, especially with no MSG.
Don't get me wrong, I believe MSG is no worse for you than salt, problem is that most things that have MSG also contain salt.
Nice score.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep I always shop the dollar store too.  It is good to save money


----------



## ronp (Feb 28, 2010)

I get all my batteries there.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 28, 2010)

nice score...and ditto on the batteries.


----------



## meateater (Feb 28, 2010)

I hear ya,  I've been on a NO MSG kick for about a  year. I'm working on the salt thing.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 4, 2010)

I buy "Frank's" ketchup and a Louisiana style habanero hot sauce there. Oh, and aluminum pans, cookies, gloves, dish liquid, toothpaste etc.,etc.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 4, 2010)

Hell I always come out with what I wasnt going in there for and its usually $100 bucks worth of crap. BUT  I LOVE IT.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 4, 2010)

Now my wife is the thifty one here I have always if I want it I bought it. But she has shown me many things that we can save money on there. Great find I'll have to look for it.


----------

